# Désactiver la voix



## elesperance (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens de m'acheter un Ipod Nano et lorsqu'une chanson joue et que je veux réécouter un petit bout, il y a toujours une voix qui identifie la chanson et le groupe.  Est-ce que je peux déactiver cette voix?


----------



## pickwick (1 Octobre 2009)

Ce doit être un paramètre à régler dans les préférences de lecture de ton ipod nano.
Regarde page 3 de ce test
http://www.igen.fr/test/materiel/test-de-l-ipod-shuffle-4-go-8122


----------

